# Struggling with IBS-A; But staying positive.



## BFH82 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm 33yr male who is new to this site, being told I have IBS-A. It started about 2 1/2 years ago. I'm or was a active biker and runner. I worked out 5 day a week. Then I started to have horrible stomach cramps, gas, bloating, along with constipation. I've had every test done: Celiac blood test, colonoscopy, endoscopy, CT enternography, Sibo test, all negative. While I was going through all the testing I've just been getting worse. I started the SCD diet about a year ago. It has helped with the bloating and gas. I also have decent poops. I do alternate between constipation and loose stools. The main things that are bothering me are the intense cramps and pain that is always there. It's starts on the left side of the abdomen and radiates to my lower back and hip. I'm also chronically fatigued and nausea's all the time. I went from 170 pounds now I'm at 150. It literally feels like my body doesn't get anything from the food I eat. I eat 8 to 11 smaller meals a day but can't but weight on. It feels like there's no meat on my bones, I feel week and brittle. I have to stop working and just take care of self. I do yoga for exercise, it's the only thing I can do. I can't stand for more then 20 mins at time. Any kind of exertion I use cause the pain and cramping to get much worse like I'm going to pass out. Yes I have tried all the medications nothing works for this pain. I'm trying to stay positive and reach out to others who have similar symptoms. Message me if you're having similar symptoms like to talk.

Cheers, Brent


----------



## Daenerys14 (Jul 1, 2015)

I can totally relate. At the beginning of the year I was running regularly and going to the gym for Aerobics classes when My symptoms flared up and made me ill daily. It' odd that we're looking after ourselves to make us better to be struck down with these aweful digestive issues.

I wanted to suggest (If it hasn't already been checked for) Have you been tested for Crohns Diisease or Ulcerative Colitis? These are Inflammatory Bowel Diseases and wright loss is one of the key things about it.

If you haven't been checked for this it may be worth exploring.

I hope you get some answers soon. you're not alone.

All the best.


----------



## BFH82 (Oct 8, 2015)

Thank you for your kind words. Yes I have been checked for both of those they came back negative. I'm still going to seek other opinions, I have read that it can take years and multiple test to get the right diagnosis.


----------



## funnigurl13 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey Brent - I'm having some similar issues - if you become a "penpal" I can message you


----------



## BFH82 (Oct 8, 2015)

How do I go about that?Very new to the site.


----------



## Daenerys14 (Jul 1, 2015)

That's good.

I have recently found that I am intolerance to potato/rice starch. Bloody nightmare lol

It can take time to get answers but hopefully you won't have to wait too long. Don't let doctors push you over with IBS until everything has been double checked.


----------



## BFH82 (Oct 8, 2015)

I also don't eat starches or grains.


----------



## Karen Leal (Jan 13, 2015)

BFH82 said:


> I'm 33yr male who is new to this site, being told I have IBS-A. It started about 2 1/2 years ago. I'm or was a active biker and runner. I worked out 5 day a week. Then I started to have horrible stomach cramps, gas, bloating, along with constipation. I've had every test done: Celiac blood test, colonoscopy, endoscopy, CT enternography, Sibo test, all negative. While I was going through all the testing I've just been getting worse. I started the SCD diet about a year ago. It has helped with the bloating and gas. I also have decent poops. I do alternate between constipation and loose stools. The main things that are bothering me are the intense cramps and pain that is always there. It's starts on the left side of the abdomen and radiates to my lower back and hip. I'm also chronically fatigued and nausea's all the time. I went from 170 pounds now I'm at 150. It literally feels like my body doesn't get anything from the food I eat. I eat 8 to 11 smaller meals a day but can't but weight on. It feels like there's no meat on my bones, I feel week and brittle. I have to stop working and just take care of self. I do yoga for exercise, it's the only thing I can do. I can't stand for more then 20 mins at time. Any kind of exertion I use cause the pain and cramping to get much worse like I'm going to pass out. Yes I have tried all the medications nothing works for this pain. I'm trying to stay positive and reach out to others who have similar symptoms. Message me if you're having similar symptoms like to talk.
> 
> Cheers, Brent


Hi Brent: I do know that feeling. I have had IBS-C for the last four years. I have tried everything. Just like you have done the colonoscopy and endoscopy and blood work and have had a defacography. Not fun! Have been on so many meds. I am also opiate dependent as I have degenerative disc disease with a titanium rod in my neck. Have seen four GI docs which all have something different to say and try. I am also seeing colorectal for Levator Ani Syndrome which is like a headache in your butt. Took different meds to try and control that and it gave me more constipation so took meds to try and reverse that. Just tried the new OIC med Movantik for the opiates. Started out OK but then went to diarrhea. Now I have diarrhea all the time. I am woken up at 7 every morning with severe cramping and churning and then boom diarrhea for about two hours (on a good day) Then like magic at about 3-4:00 it begins again just out of the blue. I am not hungry at all. I have lost about 7 pounds in the last two weeks. I eat like three pieces of toast a day and some grapes at lunch. Done. With the degenerative disc disease my entire spine hurts all the time even with the meds. So hard to get motivated to exercise but I try. Sometimes my butt hurts too bad to sit on my recumbent bike and can't walk. FYI I am 60. So tired of all of this. Of course all my docs say it is an incurable disease. Just great! I use to be on Linzess but had to stop that too. That can cause diarrhea too. Have tried so many supplements and new meds like everyone swears about Resveratrol. Not!! I am like you. I do not know what to do anymore. It is so depressing. I did get a link about tension myositis syndrome which really did open my eyes to something else but not all of this is due to the mind. I am going to read the book I ordered and see what it says. I too would like someone to talk to about this. Haven't gotten any replies so far on the forum but I am more than willing to talk. When you talk about it it makes you feel less alone and this disease is awful. Take care and hope to talk to you soon. Karen


----------



## Karen Leal (Jan 13, 2015)

BFH82 said:


> I'm 33yr male who is new to this site, being told I have IBS-A. It started about 2 1/2 years ago. I'm or was a active biker and runner. I worked out 5 day a week. Then I started to have horrible stomach cramps, gas, bloating, along with constipation. I've had every test done: Celiac blood test, colonoscopy, endoscopy, CT enternography, Sibo test, all negative. While I was going through all the testing I've just been getting worse. I started the SCD diet about a year ago. It has helped with the bloating and gas. I also have decent poops. I do alternate between constipation and loose stools. The main things that are bothering me are the intense cramps and pain that is always there. It's starts on the left side of the abdomen and radiates to my lower back and hip. I'm also chronically fatigued and nausea's all the time. I went from 170 pounds now I'm at 150. It literally feels like my body doesn't get anything from the food I eat. I eat 8 to 11 smaller meals a day but can't but weight on. It feels like there's no meat on my bones, I feel week and brittle. I have to stop working and just take care of self. I do yoga for exercise, it's the only thing I can do. I can't stand for more then 20 mins at time. Any kind of exertion I use cause the pain and cramping to get much worse like I'm going to pass out. Yes I have tried all the medications nothing works for this pain. I'm trying to stay positive and reach out to others who have similar symptoms. Message me if you're having similar symptoms like to talk.
> 
> Cheers, Brent


Hi Brent: Just got your email. Not sure how to respond to this without coming here. LOL. No I am not on any diet. Not hungry in the morning so eat a piece of toast with peanut butter and like I said usually an apple or grapes for lunch. Still not hungry. Sometimes just toast for dinner or maybe chicken or whatever. Not ever hungry anymore. Use to drink a pepsi a day as I heard from the Doctors TV show that helped with constipation. Yeah it does now. It gives me diarrhea! I have even written the Doctors TV show and Dr. Phil for help. I totally agree by trying to stay positive but sometimes it is hard. My doctors did say I would have it forever. I hope not. About two months ago I was doing so good. Normal bm in the morning and then a pretty good day. Not any more. The levator is still a problem and of course I take meds for that including Valium which then makes me tired. LOL. It is just an awful disease like I said. I can't always go and do when and what I want. It always takes planning. Very frustrating. I hope that we can talk some more. My email is [email protected] Like I said not sure how to respond without coming back here. LOL. I hope to talk soon. Thanks for listening and sharing.

Karen


----------



## Valgal2107 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi there. I have done much research and I am starting to learn more and more about Holistic approaches. I am still learning myself so I cannot really give you much advice on what to do but I can tell you to RESEARCH Holistic doctors, help and solutions. Doctors today will simply put you on some ridiculous medication that will only lead to more issues and MASK SYMPTOMS NOT CURE OR REVERSE THE PROBLEM! Please research more about natural approaches to curing your IBS. There is a reason this started in your body and there is a cure out there. Its the natural way.

I myself am a 25 yr old female who suffers from IBS-D and rheumatoid arthritis. At 21/22, I was PERFECTLY healthy and normal until I developed C-diff. Once I developed c-diff that lasted approx. 3 months, I later experienced serious issues with my colon and the diarrhea did not go away even though I no longer had c-diff. I still have to take pro-biotics on a daily basis in order to stay somewhat normal . Within the yr. of getting c-diff, I started experiencing joint problems having NO IDEA that it would continue to get worse and worse, now I have RA. This all happened within a few years, one thing right after another? Related? A regular MD would say NO but the more I have been researching, the more I am seeing one thing stems from another. I believe this all stemmed from getting C-diff. They say IBS and RA is not curable, its chronic. But I refuse to believe and am seeing that Holistic doctors disagree with that as well. I will be healed. I am 100% certain of it. Everyday I am learning more and more. I will not take the traditional medications. I'm only 25, I don't want to be stuck on them the rest of my life leading to so many other issues. No thank you. please, research more about it yourself. Here are some great doctors with great advise look them up: Dr. Joseph Mercola, Dr. David Brownstien. Also please check out this website: www.holistichelp.net/ibs.html


----------

